
Stanford's free course on higher mathematical thinking is about to start soon - R3G1R
https://mathvault.ca/coursera-math-thinking
======
justjonathan
I’d taken calc and linear algebra in college but I retained little and had not
used either in 15+ years.

I took this class 3-4 years ago and got a lot out of it.

I also highly recommend Infinite Powers: How Calculus Reveals the Secrets of
the Universe by Strogatz

------
Dontrememberit
It appears to be offline.

~~~
benjaminwai
Think it's this course: [https://www.coursera.org/learn/mathematical-
thinking](https://www.coursera.org/learn/mathematical-thinking)

